# Focus group



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Results of a focus group after last nights debate.

http://www.realclear..._to_romney.html


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I just hope that others in this country feel the same as these people in Nevada


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I think they do here in Georgia .....fully 47 % that if they get to polls will continue the trauma


----------

